# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Türk köylüsü virüslü tavuk

## axuliuma

Türk köylüsü virüslü tavuk gibi toprağa canlı gömülüyor................Hasan Demir

AB''nin "altın" diye avucumuza koyduğu her akıl "çakıl" çıktı. Bu Gümrük Birliği söz konusu olduğunda böyle, "IMF ile iyi geçin" dediğinde böyle, "Annan Planı''na evet" de, dediğinde böyle. Hele özelleştirme bahsinde, iş iyice çığırında çıktı. Bize talkın verdi, kendi salkım yuttu.

ürnek mi, işte size Fransa.

Sabah''tan Mahmut Sancak haberleştirdi, Hürriyet''ten de üzdemir İnce de, önemine binaen köşesine taşıdı. Türkiye''ye toprakların dahil elinde avucunda ne varsa yabancılara sat diyen AB''nin en önemli ülkesinden İngiltere''de toprağın mülkiyetinin bırakınız yabancılara kendi vatandaşı İngilizlere bile satılmadığını, 49 yıllığına kullanım hakkın verildiğini biliyoruz. Durum Almanya''da da İngiltere''ye yakın uygulanıyor. Peki, AB''nin ruhu konumundaki ülkelerden Fransa''da durum farklı mı?

Değil, hiç değil..

Daha 18 gün önce Fransa parlamentosu bin kanun yasalaştırdı. Artık Fransa''da şirketler nükleer alanda faaliyet gösteren, terör saldırılarında kullanma riski olan ürün geliştiren şirketleri, gizli dinleme sistemleri geliştiren şirketleri, bilgi güvenliği şirketlerini kamuya bilim güvenliği konusunda ürün geliştiren şirketleri, hem askeri hem sivil amaçlı ürün geliştiren şirketleri, tamamen askeri amaçlı silah geliştiren şirketleri kripotoloji şirketlerini, ulusal savunma bilgisine sahip şirketleri, Savunma Bakanlığı için ürün geliştiren şirketleri satın alamayacaklar. Ha, 2006 yılında Milli Piyango İdaresi''ni özelleştirmek isteyen AKP ve her özelleştirmeyi haşa ayet gibi "çok iyi bir şey" olarak algılayan pörsümüş beyinler bilsinler ki Fransa 18 gün önce çıkarttığı bu yasa ile kumarhanelerin de özelleştirilmesini yasaklamış bulunuyor.

AB-Türkiye ilişkilerinde vaziyet Tarım bahsinde de aynığ

Tıpkı AB''nin lokomotif ülkeleri durumundaki İngiltere, Fransa, Almanya ve kıyısındaki Yunanistan''da devletin ekonomideki ağırlık ortalaması yüzde 39''iken, ekonomideki devlet payı yüzde 18 olan Türkiye''ye, "Devlet ekonomiden elini süratle çekmelidir" aklı verdikleri gibi, Türk tarımı söz konusu olduğunda da AB, "Sakın ola ki tarıma fazla destek verme!" diyor, başka bir şey demiyor..

Peki niye?

üünkü daha düne kadar kendi ürettiği kendine yetmeye AB, tarıma verdiği destekle bir ürün patlaması yaşıyor ve ürettiğine Türkiye gibi pazarlar lazım. Oysa onlar daha dün bize siz Ortadoğu''nun manavı olun, buğday ambarı olun aklı veriyorlardı. Türkiye''yi yönetenler de ne hikmetse AB''nin bu "Sen tarımı sakın ola ki destekleme" aklına mal bulmuş mağribi gibi yapışarak 40 milyon insanın geçim kaynağı olan Türk tarımını bitirmiş durumdalar.

Neymiş efendim serbest piyasa ekonomisiymiş, Türk köylüsü de AB köylüsü gibi daha kaliteli ve daha fazla ürün üreterek dünya ile rekabet etmeliymiş. İyi de sen Türkiye olarak tarımla uğraşana yılda bin 500 dolar destek verirken Fransa tam 12 bu destek tam 12 bin dolar. Bir de bunun ABD ayağı var ki, orada destek 29 bin dolara kadar çıkıyor.

üstelik o ülkelerde girdi fiyatları da istikrara kavuşmuş ve Türkiye''den çok daha ucuz..Türkiye''de ise 2005''te gübre girdilerindeki artış yüzde 16, tohumda yüzde 8, traktörde yüzde 13, ilaçta yüzde 20, sulamada yüzde 15.Girdileri böylesine artan Türk köylüsü hiçbir dönem zamanında alamadığı bin 500 dolarlık destekle, girdileri çok daha ucuz olan ve artmayan, devletinden 12 bin dolar destek alan Fransız ve 29 bin dolar destek alan Amerikan çiftçisi ile nasıl rekabet etsin? 2002-2003 yılında Türkiye''de pamukta kilo başına prim ücreti 3 cent iken ABD 24, AB üyesi Yunanistan ise 59 cent prim veriyordu. Türkiye''de bu destek 1993/94 döneminde kilo başına 25 cent idi. Politikacılar işte bu Batı aklına uyarak desteği kademe kademe 3 cente düşürdüler. Siz AB bütçesinin yüzde 45''inin tarıma destek olarak gittiğini, Türkiye bütçesinin tarıma destek oranının ise yüzde 3''ler civarında olduğunu biliyor musunuz?


üstelik Türk köylüsünün ürettiği 20 üründe ortalama fiyat düşüşü bunaltıcı girdi artışlarına rağmen tam yüzde 27.

Fiyatlar niye düşüyor peki? 

Devletinden aldığı destekler ve ucuz girdi maliyetleri ile ucuz üretim yapan Batı çiftçisinin ürünleri market raflarını, toptancı depolarını doldurmuş durumda da ondan..

Bu mu rekabet!

Bu mu serbest piyasa ekonomisi!

40 bin köylü işte bu taşıma akıl politikaları yüzünden gerçekten aç, açık ve kıvranıyor. Bırakınız aldığı kredileri geri ödemeyi, elektrik ve telefon faturalarını bile yatıramıyor. Bu, 40 bin Türk köylüsünü kuş gribi virüsü almış tavuklar gibi diri diri toprağa gömmek değildir de nedir! 

Ey millet uyan, bu stratejinin iki ayağı vardır. 

Birinci ayak köylüyü toprağından soğutmak, bıktırmaktır. Böylece o, toprakları elinden çıkartacak, birileri de gelip onu ya kiralayacak, ya satın alacak Türk köylüsünü kendi toprağında ırgat konumuna düşürecektir. İkincisi, Türk ekonomisini çökertmektir. üretmemenin bedeli, her yıl ortalama 4 milyar dolarlık tarım ürünü ithal etmekle kalmıyor, bu hal Türk esnafının da, Türk sanayicisinin de beline kırıyor.

üünkü geliri sıfırlanan 40 milyon insan tüketici olmaktan çıkıyor, çarşıya pazara uğrayamaz hale geliyor.

Bu günlerin geleceği ta o, "Yerli malı yurdun malı, her Türk onu kullanmalı" diye türküler söylediğimiz Yerli Malı haftalarının kaldırılışından belliydi de, kimseyi inandıramıyordukğ

----------

